# Ty Ty Nursery, good-bad?



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about Ty Ty Nursery in Ty Ty, Georgia?? I can't find anything about them in Dave's Garden Watchdog and I never heard of them before.


----------



## backyardlivin (May 6, 2009)

My aunt has ordered many fruit and nut trees from them over the years and she has never had a negative comment. They even replaced a couple of trees for her that didn't make it thru their first year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a long, long history of commentary about the TyTy Nursery in Dave's Garden that was removed for legal reasons. 

In a nutshell they are some of the biggest crooks in the business and they are notorious amongst the gardening boards.


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

And their website is... odd. It just doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Any nursery that uses bikini clad women to sell their trees has to be suspect.

Frankly, as much as I personally like bikini clad women, I'd rather see pics of their nursey rows.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

alpidarkomama said:


> And their website is... odd. It just doesn't inspire confidence.


Oh you ought to see their TV commercials...looks like older teen/early 20's boys either shooting fruit with shotguns or smashing apples/pears with hammers or feet.

And then there's the shirtless guy wearing a viking helmet doing the nasty dance...

Weird!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I also have a hard time taking them seriously as a grower. It's nice to have a sense of humor, in it's place. Business is business tho.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

we have driven right past them many times and have talked of stopping but never have.

why are they crooks?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

MichaelK! said:


> Any nursery that uses bikini clad women to sell their trees has to be suspect.
> 
> Frankly, as much as I personally like bikini clad women, I'd rather see pics of their nursey rows.


Personally, I find any nursery that does not use bikini clad women to be suspect. Those poor girls need work too... and if anybody can give me their numbers, I would put them to work now 

As far as TyTy, I've heard mixed reviews. There was something though, that made me think twice about using them, I just don't remember what. Sorry.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't touch them. Have a friend that had SERIOUS problems with them.
Their guarantee is worthless. Their manner aggressive. 

There are so many GOOD nurseries out there! Spend your $$ elsewhere.

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

A.T. Hagan said:


> There is a long, long history of commentary about the TyTy Nursery in Dave's Garden that was removed for legal reasons.
> 
> In a nutshell they are some of the biggest crooks in the business and they are notorious amongst the gardening boards.


This. :clap: 
Their history speaks for itself. Do some research.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

bama said:


> we have driven right past them many times and have talked of stopping but never have.
> 
> why are they crooks?


 Do a Google search on "Tyty Nursery" and "reviews" and your question will soon be answered.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, don't risk wasting time or money with them. You might have good luck, but then there is an equal chance of getting the wrong trees, mislabeled trees (ask me how I know that from 15 years ago) or trees that are D.O.A. I used to get their little catalog booklets years ago, and they once had pics of bloody,skinned animal skulls with a fruit posed between it's teeth, a young man shirtless showing off tattoos, sexually suggestive ads of young women in bikinis holding pecans in odd places, etc. I did NOT want to order my nursery stock from them, no. Last time I read anything about them, I think the state attorney general was on them.

There is another nursery called Willis Orchards, I think. Willis something. I once spoke to a young man there several years ago when they opened, and he told me they were a group of people that used to work for Tyty, and didn't like their policies and wanted to open their own nursery. I ordered some figs from them but found about half of them to be mislabeled, and one arrived d.o.a. I didn't order from them anymore, but then it's been probably 3 or 4 years ago when I ordered, so maybe they've improved, I don't know.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

A nursery that had nothing to hide would use fully nekkid girls!

Wouldnt they?

In other words way I hear it, TY-TY is bad-bad..... Course since I dont want to get sued, should say I could always be wrong.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

If this is the nursery I am thinking of- I tried to order something I wanted very badly from them and got slammed with a (not listed on the website) $100 minimum order. Whatever I rdered from them- I ordered 3 things tomake the $100 just cause I wanted the 1 thing so bad- and they all died.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I have never ordered from them. I agree their ads seem unprofessional. The main reason tho is they used to advertise a SEEDLESS blackberry. I know just enough botany to be dangerous, and a seedless blackberry can never be. Thornless sure, seedless no.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have not used them but did some research a few years ago when I was looking for something rather specific ( a variety of bamboo if I remember correctly). I read some horrible account of their business operation. I'd stay far, far away from them.


----------

